# Obedience Classes



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Ginny starts her first puppy class tomorrow! I'm so excited for her to finally be able to play with some dogs her age, as she's come across those much older usually. 

I'll be doing basic obedience classes afterwards and hopefully on to rally obedience for show.

It's almost as if she doesn't need them by the looks of this photo...
She actually does really well when I bring the camera out, she poses for me..she's destined to be a model!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Sounds good, have fun.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a cute picture of little Ginny! 

You'll have fun in her puppy classes. When the two of you start basic obedience class, don't forget to do your homework. That really is the most important part!! I remember that for the first obedience class I ever enrolled a dog in, the homework assignment was just fifteen minutes a day. Of course, you can do more than that as long as you space out her training sessions, keep them short, and keep them fun! Always end on a positive note.


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lil, how did Ginny get on? 

Radley had his first class today too. He successfully managed to embarrass both of us  sadly there were only 3 dogs in the class which meant he was a little more under the microscope than we hoped! Some quotes of the day.....
"class, if you look at Radley now you can see what we don't want to do"
"Radley seems to be ignoring you" heard this one a lot.

It was good fun though. He did manage to do some commands and I'm pretty sure he had fun showing off :

Plenty of work to do before next week.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Lol Ollyweb1 - love the quotes

We have all been there at one stage or another :-[


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Ollywebb1 said:


> Lil, how did Ginny get on?
> 
> Radley had his first class today too. He successfully managed to embarrass both of us  sadly there were only 3 dogs in the class which meant he was a little more under the microscope than we hoped! Some quotes of the day.....
> "class, if you look at Radley now you can see what we don't want to do"
> ...


Haha! Ginny was the spitting image of this. She is always more interested in the dogs around her than she is in listening to me. Lol. That's what these classes are for!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

We had similar experiences during Hercules' puppy class.

A woman came to watch who was looking to get a puppy. She showed interest in ALL the other dog breeds there except poor H :'( !!

They get better with time though!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh puppy class was the best! As mswhipple mentioned definitely do the homework! It's the only way to reinforce what you have taught the dog, especially if they are distracted in class. 

Another suggestion that I have, which we learned from our puppy class, is to make a list of 3 commands in any order that your pup knows and then have them do those commands everytime you walk by the list. Post it on the fridge or put it on the counter in the kitchen, then when any member of the household is by that list and the pup is there you make them do those commands in that order and treat them for it. Then the next day change the list to something different. This will help your pup learn and will help your pup understand that commands will be different each time. Eventually you can start to remove treats from the situation so they learn that they won't always be rewarded with treats but will still perform the commands as you request. (Removing treats is still something that our stubborn boy is working on. He has a "show me the treat" mentality which is totally my fault.)


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Hbomb said:


> A woman came to watch who was looking to get a puppy. She showed interest in ALL the other dog breeds there except poor H :'( !!


I think this is great. It's so sad to see Vs pop up on craigslist because people didn't know what they were getting in to. Maybe we should start our own advertising campaign with pictures of ours shredding toilet paper and videos of the zoomies .


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Főnix said:


> I think this is great. It's so sad to see Vs pop up on craigslist because people didn't know what they were getting in to. Maybe we should start our own advertising campaign with pictures of ours shredding toilet paper and videos of the zoomies .


Here's my submission: (Of course I thought it was hilarious but for purposes of deterring others- it was bad. Very, very bad. And this happens ALL the time but WORSE!)


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

I researched and found an obedience class/puppy kindergarten in my area, and reached out to the owner to get more info on the classes. The owner asked me what breed, and I half expected her to give me guidance towards some other obedience school. I was very pleasently surprised when she smiled and told me that Vizslas are her absolute favorite breed.

Sure.. she may say that to all the customers, but I'm going to assume it's true. It helps me deal with the growing anxiety leading up to owning my first vizsla. I've got about 14 weeks to go....

T.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

I actually love it when Dugo steals a toilet roll - he prances around like a show horse as if he just finished a top routine - the other reason is that I am very thankful it isn't a shoe or piece of clothing - will try get a picture next time - worst to date was when all the pieces of paper ended up at the bottom of the swimming pool because of the wind 

Tech_dog - do't be anxious - it is the GREATEST experience ever owning a V even though sometimes it can be tough - worth it every second


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

No kidding on the tough aspect... Ginny is now 16 weeks old and has seemed to forget all of her commands. No recall, jumping on the table after being told not to, grabbing everything and attempting g to swallow it. I feel sometimes as if I'm going to pull my hair out. But I put up with it because I love her. And I know she'll get better.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

She did not forget, for now just stick with treat and learn. 
Don't expect any great consistency yet... Just make sure the commands are known and you bond with the dog. 

In addition to basic obedience training, I would look into hunting dog training methods as well. Get a pointer training DVD...They are specific to pointing dogs and knowing the basics will greatly enhance their learning. 
I only write this because strict obedience achieves good but limited results compared to a GSD. 

Later, at 6 months and over, apply mild pressure intermittently while repeating steps over and over. That's when the obedience class results will begin to be cemented.


----------

